# Garage Rent



## Verge Vergis (Sep 3, 2015)

Can garage rent be deducted while using standard mileage rate? Irs site doesn't seem clear on this..


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Verge Vergis said:


> Can garage rent be deducted while using standard mileage rate? Irs site doesn't seem clear on this..


No garage rent is considered a cost of owning your car and cannot be deducted in addition to the SMR.


----------



## Verge Vergis (Sep 3, 2015)

Thx! I may have to do expense deduction if that's the case


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Verge Vergis said:


> Thx! I may have to do expense deduction if that's the case


just remember if use actual expense method you can't switch back to the mileage method ever for that vehicle.


----------



## Verge Vergis (Sep 3, 2015)

Ah yes, I was indeed aware and filed the per mile rate for this year. Come next year however, it may not make much sense. Can I flip-flop between the two in the upcoming years if necessary? Or do I have to stick with expenses once I choose that route later on?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

You have to stick with expenses once you choose that route later on for that vehicle


----------

